# Crider Visual Cube Down?



## Silky (Sep 8, 2022)

Visual cube has not been working. Makes looking a alg sheet impossible. Don't know if it is my end but its definitely frustrating. Would be help is people imported cases as images instead of linking visual cube.


----------



## Trexrush1 (Sep 8, 2022)

This is rather annoying yeah. The problem is that for excel/google sheets, the easiest way to add images for large algsets is to use `=IMAGE()`, which is only possible with image hosting APIs like the original visualcube


----------



## Silky (Sep 8, 2022)

Trexrush1 said:


> This is rather annoying yeah. The problem is that for excel/google sheets, the easiest way to add images for large algsets is to use `=IMAGE()`, which is only possible with image hosting APIs like the original visualcube


So this means currently that any alg sheet that uses this has no images right now?


----------



## qwr (Sep 8, 2022)

Trexrush1 said:


> This is rather annoying yeah. The problem is that for excel/google sheets, the easiest way to add images for large algsets is to use `=IMAGE()`, which is only possible with image hosting APIs like the original visualcube


there is really no reason to fetch new images externally every time unless it needs to update live. in addition to being unreliable if the service goes down, you're using that server's bandwidth (I think even if it's cached server-side)


----------



## Cride5 (Sep 12, 2022)

Apologies, I recently migrated the service to a new provider and some teething problems remained. It should now be back up and running.

Happy (visual) cubing.


----------



## Athefre (Sep 12, 2022)

Cride5 said:


> Apologies, I recently migrated the service to a new provider and some teething problems remained. It should now be back up and running.
> 
> Happy (visual) cubing.


Your website is such a crucial part of the community. When it goes down, many alg sheets become broken and there are no good alternatives for translating algorithms. I've personally used your site for so many things since the beginning, so thanks for keeping it running.


----------



## qwr (Sep 12, 2022)

Athefre said:


> Your website is such a crucial part of the community. When it goes down, many alg sheets become broken and there are no good alternatives for translating algorithms. I've personally used your site for so many things since the beginning, so thanks for keeping it running.


Hotlinking is bad practice anyway.


----------

